# expo results are up!



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Crossing my fingers!!


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

However, i think there is a BIG MISTAKE....my name isn't on there anywhere. Another year, another "donation".


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Im not seeing any results yet. Are you sure your looking at the current year results?


----------



## toppin (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes. Go to www.huntexpo.com and click the big red box that says "Click Here to see the 2014 Permit Drawing Results".


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

huh, 2 guys I know drew elk tags. Neat.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Looks like I struck out again...and this was supposed to be "the year"!! -O,-


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My brother drew a San Juan Spring Bear Permit


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

He has won something 3 years running now:shock:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

He must know someone! Its a conspiracy!!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

BTW he has no "friends". Won a range finder two years ago, a LE Turkey tag last year and now the Bear Tag. Happy for him but he makes me sick. Always winning something.


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

So just looking at the results there were a bunch of people with City, State that are Non-Residents based on their location that drew tags that I thought were for residents only. I know that someone might have recently moved into the state and is now a resident, and there are other similar cases to that, so I'm not saying that these people are non-residents because I don't know their situations, but if these were for residents only how do these show up in the drawing results based on the city and state locations?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The tags are not divided between resident and non resident. Anybody can draw as long as they are validated. THAT is the big deal with these tags.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Shep said:


> So just looking at the results there were a bunch of people with City, State that are Non-Residents based on their location that drew tags that I thought were for residents only. I know that someone might have recently moved into the state and is now a resident, and there are other similar cases to that, so I'm not saying that these people are non-residents because I don't know their situations, but if these were for residents only how do these show up in the drawing results based on the city and state locations?


Anyone that applies and validates at the expo can draw a tag. Then, depending on where they live, they either pay the resident or non-resident fee for the license. There were several OIAL permits that were for non-residents only which is probably what you were thinking of...and the draw odds were FAR better on those than the "regular" expo permits.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Which SFW employees or Board Member won this year?


----------



## Shep (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification middlefork and MWScott72. I drew out a few years ago at the expo and had a blast, so I've got good and bad feelings about the tags as probably many people do.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

What are the odds that 5 people from Lapoint would have drawn expo tags? Or 15 from Vernal?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey, at least Adam Eakle didn't draw 3 tags again this year.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Like I said in the other thread, I know a guy that will be able to hunt the Pahvant and San Juan for 2 of the last 3 years coming this fall on account of expo tags. Now what are the chances of THAT!?!? Lucky dog! 

I've had some luck in my life, so I can't really complain. But man, that is just insane! I'm going to have him pick powerball numbers for me.


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

well sad to say my family are losers also. But bradn their are 2 sfw family 1 mdf 3 guides and one rich sob that I've checked. But ill still put in next year duuuh. I know a lawyer that will check into it oops he can't he got caught selling cop dope. Thank god for state draw now.haha


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

So... am I to understand that SFW, MDF and other Expo involved people drew tags? How convenient. Has anyone ever questioned or audited the process? I am just wondering since I have read for several years that people involved in putting the expo on always draw tags.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> BTW he has no "friends". Won a range finder two years ago, a LE Turkey tag last year and now the Bear Tag. Happy for him but he makes me sick. Always winning something.


Your Mother did always love him best. (If you get that, you're old).


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BradN said:


> What are the odds that 5 people from Lapoint would have drawn expo tags? Or 15 from Vernal?


There was about 30 people that drew from that area out there.
It sure seems like there is a flaw in the system.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

longbow said:


> Your Mother did always love him best. (If you get that, you're old).


that or I have just always known it to be true


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

*Makes you wonder*



ridgetop said:


> There was about 30 people that drew from that area out there.
> It sure seems like there is a flaw in the system.


You'd think that the Salt Lake Valley area would draw a lot of Expo goers and tag applicants, yet there were very few tags drawn from Salt Lake Count residents. As the Expo has played the card that it is bringing a lot of revenue to the state and county, and clearly out of towners would provide more revenue in the form of meals, hotels, etc. , it makes you wonder if they load the draw results with more out of town winners.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've never been good at conspiracy theories. But I also appreciate transparency in all government activities. 

That said, is this draw any more transparent than the regular draw? We don't even know who the winners are on that one.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Conservation tags, about as transparent as you can get. 

Expo Tags, about as transparent as a brick wall can get.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Perhaps the ones that drew paid for more chances at a tag than those that didn't. Or just plain old luck. 

My luck is so good that if I bought 9 chances in a drawing that had 10 prizes I would be the one that didn't draw. But I know of others that buy one chance and draw a tag. I know of a hunter and wife combo that have hunted every OIL animal in the state of Utah and they did so in the regular draw back when there were no points. 

I once asked him what kind of glue that he used to attach the $100 bill to his application but he refused to tell me.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

In the expo you only get 1 chance per tag. You can't buy 10 tickets for 1 hunt. Or did I misunderstand what you were saying, Critter?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I figured that you could purchase multiple tickets, but since I have never purchased one I really didn't know. 

It appears that I was wrong. But then there still is luck.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

It isn't well publicized, but according to the info I have, the actual draw takes place at the Salt Lake DWR Office about 11:00-11:30 am the Tuesday after the EXPO (it takes about 15 minutes) and anyone who wants to attend is welcome. Then it is certified by some of the attendees with their signatures and audited by (I think) a contracted neutral party. I don't know the mechanics of the process and I've never attended and wanted to attend this year, but had to babysit 3 grandkids that afternoon. But as near as I can tell from the info I have, the draw process is legit!


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I just saw the statistics for drawing expo tags. I don't know too much about utah's geo yet, or where any of the places listed are, but Henry Mountain must be a honey hole to have almost 9000 applicants for just one available tag. 

You'd better start shooting those black cats and beat every square inch of wood in the vicinity if you want to win anything.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

No matter how any draw is conducted, someone will cry about it. Years ago, I helped conduct a drawing to determine which brine shrimp company got first choice of boat slips at the Marina. We made a list of the 16 operators, organized alphabetically. Then we used a computerized random number generator to assign each number their order. And 15 of the 16 operators cried about the results. The next year, same thing. 15 of the 16 made accusations it was rigged. No matter what happens or how it is conducted, people will cry about it and make accusations about it being fixed. So it goes.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

GaryFish, 

I have the same complaints in my fantasy football league when I conduct the drawing for draft position each year. I put each person's name in a hat and my young daughters take turns taking them out. I do that way because it gives me an excuse to punch someone in the face if they accuse my daughters of wrongdoing! :grin:

It isn't only in hunting that people that didn't get their way turn into whiny butts!


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

It's not rigged in my opinion. It just not truly random when a computer program is the one picking the numbers.

Computer programs tend to repeat themselves based on the Programing Algorithm.

It explains why in the people beat great odds year in and year out at the expo, there name luckily falls where then program likes to select more from more often. Hence people beating crazy odds and drawing multiple tags in the same year.

I see it with the Pop up Archery Shoots. You set the program to random and there are in theory 10,000 different scenarios but you continue to see the same sequence over and over.

The most random way I can see is by doing t like the Powerball with Ping Pong Balls.
Sell tickets for $10 and hold it in the Main Hall for spectators to watch. Might be fun.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Or have TS30's daughters draw names out of a hat! ;-)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> Or have TS30's daughters draw names out of a hat! ;-)


If that were the case I have a feeling those with my last name would draw disproportionately to the general public. For some reason those sweet hearts really love their dad and their uncles!

And I'd have to make appointments for all the people I'd have to punch...


----------



## fiveptbill (Feb 27, 2014)

Please don't string me up but I drew the Southwest Desert Muzzleloader elk permit. I will tell you for sure that I have nothing to do with SFW or the MDF. 

Bill Bershinsky
Firefighter (lucky SOB)


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

that should be an AWESOME tag this year


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

fiveptbill said:


> Please don't string me up but I drew the Southwest Desert Muzzleloader elk permit. I will tell you for sure that I have nothing to do with SFW or the MDF.
> 
> Bill Bershinsky
> Firefighter (lucky SOB)


I will say that the last time that I was down on the SW Desert ML hunt that it was a zoo. People taking 400 yard shots over others that were closer not to mention the number of hunters on wheelers. I actually thought that I was on a general deer hunt there were so many people.

Good luck on the tag.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

probably so Critter but I would bet that muzzy tag this year will be money.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad you got that SW Desert Muzzy tag, Bill. Good luck on that hunt, you lucky sob.


----------



## 5pointbull (Mar 4, 2014)

I drew a Book Cliffs Muzzleloader Deer tag. I almost didn't put in, but I've told myself the year I personally don't know a winner is the year I stop, I guess I know too many people;-). I was floored my Dad's neighbor drew for the forth time, a Henry's management deer tag. Just plain lucky I think, he doesn't have any significant ties to the MDF or SFW. I did go bear hunting last year with the brother of SFW's VP but I don't think the VP was aware of it;-). I dump usually between $100-$200 into the lottery each year, and 2 years closer to $300. It's definitely Utah's form of legal gambling, but I'm not complaining.


----------

